

How to Flawlessly Predict Anything on the Internet - _pius
https://medium.com/message/how-to-always-be-right-on-the-internet-delete-your-mistakes-519a595da2f5

======
jflowers45
This is not the exact same by any means, but reminded me of a story my dad
told me. Sometime in the 60s a radio station had a contest where you had to
guess the top 5 songs of the week in the proper order (1-5) and the winner
would get $1000. To make a guess you had to mail in an index card numbered
1-5. Maybe 10 or so songs were likely to be in that top 5, so my dad guessed
guessed every permutation. The cost was the price of a stamp for each index
card but he did end up winning.

~~~
rustyfe
This is hard to believe. 10 permute 5 is just over 30,000. Unless stamps were
less than 3 cents, that scam wouldn't work.

First class stamps have been 4 cents since 1958. Not to mention the labor of
preparing 30,000 index cards.

TL;DR Your dad should have gotten a job.

